# Fish eyes using angle head



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I recently switched from flushers to angle heads and I'm getting tiny fisheyes over the tapes in the angles, can anybody tell me why this might happen?
I use fibafuse wiping with a 3" columbia and finishing with a 2.5" north star on a box. It baffles me cause the mud just barely hides the tape and if anything i would like a bit more


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

How thick is the mud? :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Angleheads do a lot tighter coat than flushers and should be very little to sand, how big are the fisheye's? if they are tiny could it be too thinner mud over F/fuse, when I tried F/fuse in the corners it responded well to a swipe with the pole sander, also watch for fibre's building up on the tip of the blades.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I recently switched from flushers to angle heads and I'm getting tiny fisheyes over the tapes in the angles, can anybody tell me why this might happen?
> I use fibafuse wiping with a 3" columbia and finishing with a 2.5" north star on a box. It baffles me cause the mud just barely hides the tape and if anything i would like a bit more



do you roll your angle,

the 3 col does it have direct flush with the extra tin, if so take the tin of and it leaves more mud for 1rst coat, the other is if mud is like water you get no coat over tapes,

try the other way around 2.5 1rst wipe and 3 for finish 
Glue mud exposed with a topping shorter than gives you more glue to soak into your topping and 2 different surfaces for paint, you get glue soaking into the primer

just barely coats the tape is a good thing also, you get more of a non build angle.... my angles don't have alot of mud over first coat as long as they look wet, I don't have to sand my angles much first time either


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I tryed 2buckarootas method of taping, wiping, then 10 box once, waiting 10mins, then ten box again, Holy crap did it fisheye pok to hell. That was using fibafuse. The open weave of it does that, Fuse needs more coats than just two for coverage, Use paper in corners, That will work better.

Get a mudrunner and bigger heads if you want more mud coverage.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

fisheye? Must be a new drywall word i was,nt told about .If its bubbles or pock marks just add a little dish soap to your mud and wipe your worries away.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I tryed 2buckarootas method of taping, wiping, then 10 box once, waiting 10mins, then ten box again, Holy crap did it fisheye pok to hell. That was using fibafuse. The open weave of it does that, Fuse needs more coats than just two for coverage, Use paper in corners, That will work better.
> 
> Get a mudrunner and bigger heads if you want more mud coverage.


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? SO ??????????????????????????? Why??????????????? would???????????????? you??????????????????? use?????????????????? A ???????????????????????????? Product???????????????????? that???????????????? requires ?????????????????????????? more????????????????????????? coats









Plus,if I remember right, since I barely use hotmuds. Coating over your hotmud with AP mud, is about the same as coating over paint. You will get the same results. Try taping with AP mud, then try tracing your work. ...... But I know,,,,, with your tropical paradise weather, it will never dry:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I recently switched from flushers to angle heads and I'm getting tiny fisheyes over the tapes in the angles, can anybody tell me why this might happen?
> I use fibafuse wiping with a 3" columbia and finishing with a 2.5" north star on a box. It baffles me cause the mud just barely hides the tape and if anything i would like a bit more


One I would use paper in the angles

two, try what Bazooka joe says

three, what type of mud you using (brand)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

alltex said:


> fisheye? Must be a new drywall word i was,nt told about .If its bubbles or pock marks just add a little dish soap to your mud and wipe your worries away.


 Why should we have to add anything? The pocs are in the mud.
The factory should be the one adding something to make It right.:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I recently switched from flushers to angle heads and I'm getting tiny fisheyes over the tapes in the angles, can anybody tell me why this might happen?
> I use fibafuse wiping with a 3" columbia and finishing with a 2.5" north star on a box. It baffles me cause the mud just barely hides the tape and if anything i would like a bit more


I'll bet you're using Synko yellow ? That stuff can get pretty gummy which can cause fish eyes. Water it down some more especially if working in a hot or humid environment.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm mixing my mud a little thicker than i do for taping and the last job I used synko lite ap (light blue) thinking its a little harder so it will stand up better to the bigger smaller method of angles and I've started using a pc sander so a little harder should be better. The first job with the angle heads i went 2.5 then 3 with the same result, tiny little fish eyes.
I've been considering trying paper tape in the angles, but I'm reluctant as i tried it once and just got frustrated, I learned with fibafuse and paper is much harder to run in angles. You get almost no tape drag with fibafuse and it almost creases itself into the angles. That being said now that I think about it my taper was running like crap when i tried the paper.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I'm mixing my mud a little thicker than i do for taping and the last job I used synko lite ap (light blue) thinking its a little harder so it will stand up better to the bigger smaller method of angles and I've started using a pc sander so a little harder should be better. The first job with the angle heads i went 2.5 then 3 with the same result, tiny little fish eyes.
> I've been considering trying paper tape in the angles, but I'm reluctant as i tried it once and just got frustrated, I learned with fibafuse and paper is much harder to run in angles. You get almost no tape drag with fibafuse and it almost creases itself into the angles. That being said now that I think about it my taper was running like crap when i tried the paper.


 maybe a build up of dust in angle then coating over it. Or maybe the tape coat isnt dried completely. Sounds like a propane/kerosene heat source as that has been where Ive experienced that problem.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

nope i thought of the dust but its happened both when I've sanded before finishing angles and when i haven't, tape is definitely dry as its a couple days at least between running tapes and coating angles and its been either electric heat or existing forced air furnaces


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? SO ??????????????????????????? Why??????????????? would???????????????? you??????????????????? use?????????????????? A ???????????????????????????? Product???????????????????? that???????????????? requires ?????????????????????????? more????????????????????????? coats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



talk about everyone having a different system,


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I recently switched from flushers to angle heads and I'm getting tiny fisheyes over the tapes in the angles, can anybody tell me why this might happen?
> I use fibafuse wiping with a 3" columbia and finishing with a 2.5" north star on a box. It baffles me cause the mud just barely hides the tape and if anything i would like a bit more


I have never used or even saw fiba so I am basically guessing. I might try adjustingng the bigger head so it covers tape and then adjust smaller head so it would basically skim over first coat that should fill any pinholes/fisheyes. If your anglehead is set right your edges shouldn't have any fish eyes to fill.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have never used or even saw fiba so I am basically guessing. I might try adjustingng the bigger head so it covers tape and then adjust smaller head so it would basically skim over first coat that should fill any pinholes/fisheyes. If your anglehead is set right your edges shouldn't have any fish eyes to fill.


tryed google'n it and could not find it is it Mesh?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> tryed google'n it and could not find it is it Mesh?


I don't think it would even be possible to run an angle head over mesh would it. I would think it would just tear it out of the corner or at the very least cut it.

I think I have seen a pic in another post I think it looks like a real thin fiber infused white almost transparent cloth or paper.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> tryed google'n it and could not find it is it Mesh?


Thats why I suggested ages ago that if it were up to me I would not have "Fiba" in the name because it's too easily confused with mesh, anyone I talk to about Fibafuse say... "is that the fibreglass mesh stuff", I would call it something like "strong bond" or "steel strand" etc, anything but "Fibafuse" coz it's too close to "Fibatape", I think they would sell a lot more of it if they re-branded it.....IMO anyway.
http://www.prlog.org/10350500-fibaf...nt-alternative-to-paper-tape-for-drywall.html


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I don't think it would even be possible to run an angle head over mesh would it. I would think it would just tear it out of the corner or at the very least cut it.
> 
> I think I have seen a pic in another post I think it looks like a real thin fiber infused white almost transparent cloth or paper.


 Here are a few pic of fibafuse


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

never seen it before was thinking it was something other than mesh tho


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> never seen it before


 wiping flats and butts are sweet with this stuff


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I'm mixing my mud a little thicker than i do for taping and the last job I used synko lite ap (light blue) thinking its a little harder so it will stand up better to the bigger smaller method of angles and I've started using a pc sander so a little harder should be better. The first job with the angle heads i went 2.5 then 3 with the same result, tiny little fish eyes.
> I've been considering trying paper tape in the angles, but I'm reluctant as i tried it once and just got frustrated, I learned with fibafuse and paper is much harder to run in angles. You get almost no tape drag with fibafuse and it almost creases itself into the angles. That being said now that I think about it my taper was running like crap when i tried the paper.


Your comfortable with running the fiba stuff, but maybe run a few paper tapes on your next job. Pick a room or a closet to experiment in. Then maybe another experiment I would try is, go with a very lite mud (topping mud) to coat your angles. Or.... mix in a few scoops of lite weight mud to this blue synko mud your using ( sorry, I have never used it).

In general, throwing a lite weight mud in with a AP mud will cut down on the porosity:yes:

If that don't work, then you might half to adjust your blades on your angle heads.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your comfortable with running the fiba stuff, but maybe run a few paper tapes on your next job. Pick a room or a closet to experiment in. Then maybe another experiment I would try is, go with a very lite mud (topping mud) to coat your angles. Or.... mix in a few scoops of lite weight mud to this blue synko mud your using ( sorry, I have never used it).
> 
> In general, throwing a lite weight mud in with a AP mud will cut down on the porosity:yes:
> 
> If that don't work, then you might half to adjust your blades on your angle heads.


most likely


----------

